# How Old Is My Starcraft?



## F_I_Sherman NY (Apr 20, 2008)

My paperwork says it is a 1973 but I have seen alot of pics posted of other Starcrafts claiming to be the same year yet they have aluminum seats where mine are wooden. There is no manufactrer plate on it either. I can't tell if the boat was originally white or beige and the Starcraft logo is a riveted on plaque not a sticker. Here's a pic. Any input guys?


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2008)

Just did a search and could find no info.

Are there any numbers on the boat?


----------



## F_I_Sherman NY (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is a 1974

https://www.boatxchange.com/pboats/detail.html?boatId=23032

another one from the 70's

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/STARCRAFT-14_W0QQitemZ310041606675QQcmdZViewItem

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-Starcraft-14-V-Hull-with-Twin-8-Johnson-el-start_W0QQitemZ220224833483QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 21, 2008)

Your boat is either a Starcraft Mariner or Seafarer. I believe it is a Mariner because of the braces coming down to the seats. The 1974 Mariner was available in 14', 16', 18', and 21'. The 14' is rated for a 40hp. I have a 1969 16' Mariner. Starcraft put wooden seats in their "basic" aluminum boats until the late 70's/early 80's.

Man that thing would fly with a 40hp! I took mine out when it just had the benches and it flew with a 25hp.


----------



## F_I_Sherman NY (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like I do in fact have a '73, thanks!

Tom, You are a wealth of info! I presently have a Evinrude 9.9 that I hope to upgrade to a 25hp one day. You wouldn't happen to know the load capacities would you?


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll have to look it up tomorrow while at work. I have some stuff on my work computer that I found when researching mine. I think it may have load capacity.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 22, 2008)

Nope. No load capacity listed. The boat is supposedly rated for a 40 HP. Hull weight is 345lbs. I used a lookup over on iBoats to look at the different Starcraft models by year and then googled them to find a picture to determine which model you and I have. The lookup function is in beta testing on iBoats and will time out after you've used it a few times. Once it times out, you can't use it again until the next day. Hopefully, this will go away once it's out of beta. Also, I hope they add pictures and more info to the site. The link is below.

https://www.iboats.com/Starcraft_Boats/bp/20br1466


----------



## F_I_Sherman NY (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 23, 2008)

> Hopefully, this will go away once it's out of beta. Also, I hope they add pictures and more info to the site.


I am hoping this will happen too. It is a great resource, but when IDing these, you have to use trial and error, and it only gives you about 10 chances.


----------

